# vos te lo perdes, o que é?



## Tiagoss.88

Qual realmente ao pé da letra seria a frase

"vos te lo perdes" ??

Grato


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Vos te lo perdés" = você o perde

Esta forma de escrever (e falar) é típica da Argentina, Uruguay, e Santa Cruz (Bolivia).


----------



## Tiagoss.88

Muito obrigado pela ajuda, Realmente essa frase quem me disse foi uma argentina.


----------



## Istriano

_Vos te lo perdés = Tu to perdes._
te lo = to = isso para ti


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Istriano said:


> _Vos te lo perdés = Tu to perdes._
> te lo = to = isso para ti


Istriano, no caso, creio que o "te" é uma redundancia do "tu", forma muito singular da fala _porteña_. A frase, dita por pessoa de outro país seria "tu lo perdés", ou melhor, "tu lo pierdes".

Se eu estiver errado, peço que um _hermano_ me corrija 
_(Ivonne, donde estás? )._


----------



## pkogan

Por el uso que le damos a esa expresión, también podría ser una especie de equivalente de las expresiones brasileñas _"se ferra"/"se dana"_ (aunque éstas son un poco más agresivas y vulgares). En ese tono, en español tenemos "jodete".
Ej: -¡Uy, no voy a poder ir a la fiesta!
     -*"Vos te lo perdés"* (más cortés)/ "Jodete" (más vulgar)


----------



## pkogan

Sobre el uso del pronombre, creo que sería: "Vos te lo perdés" (en BSAS)
                                                           "Tu te lo pierdes" (en otras regiones)


----------



## Tiagoss.88

Caramba eu achava o português muito cheio de significados para uma simples frase, mas vejo que em español não é tão difernte. Mas mesmo assim muito obrigado


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> _Vos te lo perdés = Tu to perdes._
> te lo = to = isso para ti


 
*Tu to perdes*? Que estranho idioma seria este?


----------



## englishmania

Tive a mesma reacção, Alentugano.
Então, o que significa a expressão? _Tu é que perdes/ficas a perder?_


pkogan said:


> Ej: -¡Uy, no voy a poder ir a la fiesta!
> -*"Vos te lo perdés"* (más cortés)/ "Jodete" (más vulgar)


----------



## chlapec

En España también se usa la expresión "*tú te lo pierdes*" (con reiteración -obligada- del pronombre). Es sinónimo, en muchos contextos, de "*peor para ti*". El sentido es "voçê é quem perde"/"Tu é que perdes"


----------



## Istriano

Alentugano said:


> *Tu to perdes*? Que estranho idioma seria este?


Idioma chamado ''tradução ao pé da letra''


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Idioma chamado ''tradução ao pé da letra''


 
Mas há traduções ao pé da letra que fazem sentido, o que não é o caso.  É uma expressão, digamos, gramaticalmente impossível em qualquer tipo de português.


----------



## brasileirinho

Ninguém falou o óbvio

vos te lo perdés = azar o seu.


----------



## Tiagoss.88

Estava re-lendo a conversa e realmente o "peor para ti" ou "azar é teu" se encaixa muito bem. muito obrigado a todos

xD


----------



## pkogan

Muy interesante, no conocía esa expresión!





brasileirinho said:


> Ninguém falou o óbvio
> 
> vos te lo perdés = azar o seu.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Simple

Voseo = Vos te lo perdés
Tuteo = Tú te lo pierdes.

PD: los que no saben no inventen nuevos idiomas xD*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Simple*
> 
> *Voseo = Vos te lo perdés*
> *Tuteo = Tú te lo pierdes.*
> 
> *PD: los que no saben no inventen nuevos idiomas xD*


----------

